# Dusted off the speedos yesterday



## Idoru (29 Jan 2013)

... for my first swim in nearly quarter of a century 

Man! do I hurt today.

I think they had to top up the level of the pool when I left, as I seem to have about half of it sloshing around in my gut and lungs  My crawl is still as awful as it ever was.

Determined to try at least a sprint tri this year as there seem to be a few around this area and it's good excuse to add something to the running and biking.

Now to find some sort of "weenies to sprint tri" guide somewhere to add some structure to the whole thing.. and for the weather to play ball, I'm wobbly enough on the bike without adding strong gusty winds.


----------

